

Find a cool domain name - webengers

So I run a blog where I've been listing desirable domain names. I have a pretty large database that contains an a large list of domain names that are coming available and I use various strategies to widdle them down to those that I think are somewhat interesting..
For example, if I search for the domains coming available with the word 'linux' in them, I get -  http://i.imgur.com/zan3T.jpg<p>Does anyone think this tool is worth making publicly available? How would you advertise it? So far I've put together the blog at webengers.com but I don't think that's a very good strategy.
======
anrope
I would think this would just make it easier for domain squatters, giving them
a central place to trawl. Although, they probably already use tools like this.

------
chrchang
thats pretty awesome, i think its really handy. seems to me when i look around
for domain names i have to blindly guess and check to see if theyre available.
a cleanly built tool like this would save a lot of time IMO (but my experience
is limited)

